# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  *Experiment* Need Participants! Isochronic Tones.

## mindwanderer

I know there have been several threads on this, but none like this. This is going to be a strict, scientifically sound (hopefully) experiment in which we first determine how effective a Isochronic Track I created is and then after some significant results are gathered we'll do a second experiment to try and determine what would make a 'near optimal' isochronic track. 

Hypothesis
-Track 'Lucid Dream Induction V.2' is 50% effective when used to increase dream recall, dream vividness, and potential for Lucid Dreams. 

There's my Hypothesis, now the questions. I don't want to form this experiment on my own... I need *YOUR* help. We need to create methods for observing the variables within our dreams, and for explaining them in this post.

Questions
How will you, within your dream, determine how vivid that dream is. What contributes to vividness, and on what scale do we measure it? Colour? Sound? Details? 

How will you determine to what extent you have recalled your dream? On what scale is it measured? For how long after the dream must details of said dream remain in your memory? And to what extent?

What is your 'ratio' of Sleep/Dream/Lucid Dream? Once this is determined we will use transition and probability matrices to figure out probabilities before and after using the track. 

For how many nights will you used this track? What time before bed? What method will be used? Assuming you're trying for a Lucid what method will be used? WBTB? WILD? DILD? 

These are all important questions that need to be answered CONCRETELY before we can even start to think of how we'll lay out this experiment. So please, give your ideas regarding these questions, and add any questions that you think are relavent. 

*If you'd like to participate CLEARLY say so at the very beginning of your post before you address the questions at hand. If not, simply answer the questions, or ask more questions. If you decide to participate in this please provide also at the beginning of your post your preffered method of LD induction, any experiences you've had with brainwave entrainment, how good your dream recall is, your sleep patterns, and anything else you think would be important to this experiment.*

----------


## PercyLucid

I want to participate in full for this experiment.
I recall 3-4 dreams per night, sometimes up to 9.  I rarely wake up with no recall... on my worst nights I might get fragments from one or two dreams.
I sleep 7-8 hours every night.
I induce my LD naturally or with non electronic devices, however, I used the 'Lucid Dream Induction V.3 and it never worked for me. I also used hypnotic files from Stephen LaBerge but they failed.  I never attempted with brainwaves, so there is always the first time.
More info about my stats and dream journal on my signature.

How will you, within your dream, determine how vivid that dream is. What contributes to vividness, and on what scale do we measure it? Colour? Sound? Details? 

First.  I always look around on my lucids.  If I see it like real life, means its fully vivid.  The less blurry, the more vivid.  I also focus on the detail, about how full or empty is the dream.  Then I focus on DC (humans, animals or entities) All my dreams are in full color always.  Usually, most of my dreams have sound, but I focus on how much background sound I get (ie: at the beach, the waves, chatter from people, seagulls, etc)  

How will you determine to what extent you have recalled your dream? On what scale is it measured? For how long after the dream must details of said dream remain in your memory? And to what extent?
I usually recall the dream in full or in fragments.  I just analyze the plot of the dream and if I find holes or jumps in the dream, I can find the grade of recall.  I have never developed a scale for this though.  Most of my lucids, remain entirely in my brain.

What is your 'ratio' of Sleep/Dream/Lucid Dream? Once this is determined we will use transition and probability matrices to figure out probabilities before and after using the track. 

Is within my sign.  I have to add four dreams and one more lucid, I will later. I recall 3-4 dreams each night.  16-19% of my dreams are lucid.  

For how many nights will you used this track? What time before bed? What method will be used? Assuming you're trying for a Lucid what method will be used? WBTB? WILD? DILD? 

I will use it nightly if necessary with stereo headphones that are comfortable. I will use it before going to be and on my WBTB.  I use DILD and MILD mainly for LD... several LD come naturally to me.  I might attempt WILDs and DEILDs

----------


## wolf1234lucid

I want to participate too pleaseumm well sorta TL;DR but I recalled only 1 dream i have about 7 and 1/2 hours or less or more depends on when I fall asleep cause I always wake up at 7:30 sharp almost and i could listen to it going to sleep on my phone I geuss i could do it I mean it would b e nice to see what effect it has on beginners  who've had no lucids right?... RIGHT!!! well long story short i really want to get a lucid

----------


## mindwanderer

> The less blurry, the more vivid. I also focus on the detail, about how full or empty is the dream. Then I focus on DC (humans, animals or entities) All my dreams are in full color always. Usually, most of my dreams have sound, but I focus on how much background sound I get (ie: at the beach, the waves, chatter from people, seagulls, etc)



Brilliant! Whatever works for you! 





> I usually recall the dream in full or in fragments. I just analyze the plot of the dream and if I find holes or jumps in the dream, I can find the grade of recall. I have never developed a scale for this though. Most of my lucids, remain entirely in my brain.



Good stuff. 





> I will use it before going to be and on my WBTB. I use DILD and MILD mainly for LD... several LD come naturally to me. I might attempt WILDs and DEILDs



Great. Well, make sure to state with which method you LD was achieved! As well, don't exclude failed attempts. Be sure to tell that you failed, why you think you failed... whether you think you were close to a LD or not etc. The more detail the better! 

@PercyLucid
I'm going to assume you started already, but if not... start whenever you feel it is appropriate and get back with results! Post how long you slept for, when you woke up, how many dreams you recall and the lucidity or lackthereof of each. The exact details of the content of your dream, are not however important unless you feel they are. If something stands out, or you think it's relavent to the experiment then post it... but other than that we don't need full dream logs or anything. Just post what we've already discussed! 

Thanks for participating! And sorry for taking so long to reply! :S





> I want to participate too pleaseumm well sorta TL;DR but I recalled only 1 dream i have about 7 and 1/2 hours or less or more depends on when I fall asleep cause I always wake up at 7:30 sharp almost and i could listen to it going to sleep on my phone I geuss i could do it I mean it would b e nice to see what effect it has on beginners who've had no lucids right?... RIGHT!!! well long story short i really want to get a lucid



Alright! So, just listen to the track right before sleep... and try any methods of induction you'd like and then get back to me with as much detail as possible regarding the atempts! Good Luck!

----------


## PercyLucid

Then just a silly question.

Where do I download the Lucid Dream Induction V.2' track?

If I find it or you let me know today, I will start tonight  :smiley:

----------


## mindwanderer

Haha! Can't believe I forgot the track!  :Cheeky:  
http://www.mediafire.com/?tzjig1lenjn
It's a rather big download... sorry.

----------


## kookyinc

I'd love to participate. Preferred induction method: DILD. However, I occasionally try other methods.

How will you, within your dream, determine how vivid that dream is. What contributes to vividness, and on what scale do we measure it? Colour? Sound? Details? 
Blurriness is a big thing for me. The more blurry, the less vivid. Also, my non-vivid dreams have only a small amount of background stuff at most. Usually, the background is a gray swirl. So basically, a vivid dream for me is in focus, has a definite background, is colorful when one would expect it to be.

How will you determine to what extent you have recalled your dream? On what scale is it measured? For how long after the dream must details of said dream remain in your memory? And to what extent?
Usually, if I can remember any dreams, I will immediately jot down as many details as I can remember in my Dream Journal and go back to sleep. If I can remember most of the major details after falling asleep again, or, if I don't go back to sleep, by midday, I would call the dream memorable.

What is your 'ratio' of Sleep/Dream/Lucid Dream? Once this is determined we will use transition and probability matrices to figure out probabilities before and after using the track. 
Usually, if I do remember dreams a certain night, I will remember two; one from waking up in the middle of the night, one in the morning. This happens no more than thrice a week. My lucid count is dreadfully small, so I'll just call it zero.

For how many nights will you used this track?
Every night I need to or can. Which is most nights.

What time before bed?
As I crawl into bed, I put on my STEREO HEADPHONES! and put on the track. Or I just play it on my iHome. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. I find myself unable to fall asleep while listening to the track for some reason, so I'll say just before bed.

What method will be used?
I don't quite get this question. I usually go to bed and try to wake up during REM cycles without an alarm as many times as I can at night. If I remember nothing but it isn't my "get up time," I will listen to the track again and then sleep again.

Assuming you're trying for a Lucid what method will be used? WBTB? WILD? DILD?
DILD and WBTB. I've not been very successful with those, though, but I'm thinking that the isochronic tones will work.. I will be, every couple nights, trying some random lucid method that I find on the forums until I find one that seems to work for me. If I find one, I'll edit this post or something.

Personal variables (I think that this should be a question).
Apple juice drinker, will be a smoothie drinker once I get some materials. Takes a Vitamin B6 and Vitamin C pill every night. No allergy meds. Heavy computer user (like, most of the day heavy).

EDIT: QUESTION! How should I report back my results? Should I report back daily? Is there a template for the results?

----------


## PercyLucid

I downloaded the file before going to bed, but I though it was going to be larger.  It's a 15 mins only file, entirely of tones, so I guess I should use it in a WBTB. I have other files in the i-pod so I have to remove them from it so I just have the tones playing.  Will do it tonight.

Last night I MILDed with success and completed the ToTM for July.

----------


## mindwanderer

Thanks to kookyinc for this idea! 

Include personal variables that you think may effect results. Are you a stoner? Do you work 12 hour days? Do you work 0 hour days? Are you ill etc? 

And Kookyinc... 

Include:
What time you went to bed, what time(s) you woke up.
Exactly when you listened to the track in relation to going to sleep. 
Do you remember around what time during the night the dream was had? Morning? Night? Midnight etc? 
How vivid the dream was (colour, sound, crispness, focus etc)
Your recall of the dream. Are there any plot holes etc? (How much you can recall. Can you recall specific details that you didn't necessarily notice while you were dreaming like the colour of a DC's shirt etc?)
Was it lucid, semi-lucid, non-lucid, non-dream? 
Any other important details? (Unusual dream content, unusualy dream character, waking up at a wierd time, difficulty falling asleep or getting out of bed, feel different in the morning or while falling asleep? Anything that is out of the norm for you or you feel is important to tell me in order to better the track).

----------


## kookyinc

Bed Times:
12 - 4:15, 4:30 - 6:10, 6:20 - 7:40, 7:45 - 8:22, 8:40 - 9:15
What a disgusting schedule...
Track Times:
12 - 4:15, 4:30 - 6:10
Dream Time:
8:40 - 9:15
Vividness:
Very low
Recall Ability:
Single fragment
Lucidity:
None
Other Details:
Had tough time meditating (uncommon occurrence), used computer right until bedtime, tried not using headphones.

Tonight, I'll try to fix my sleep schedule slightly and I'll go back to the headphones.

----------


## kookyinc

Bed Times:
12:30 - 6:20, 6:40 - 9:40
Still not great.
Track Times:
12:30 - 6:20, 6:40 - 9:40
Dream Time:
N/A
Vividness:
N/A
Recall Ability:
None
Lucidity:
None
Other Details:
Did not meditate, tried not to think of dreams all day

Tonight, I'll try to fix my sleep schedule slightly.

----------


## PercyLucid

*06-30-10 to 07-01-10* No track used i-pod screwed.

Bed time:  
11:03 PM to 07:03 AM

Dreams Recalled:
Two (one with fragments)

Vividness:
Both of them were very vivid.  

Lucidity:
Yes.  One of them. (MILD)
Completed both tasks of the month for July

----------


## PercyLucid

*07-01-10 to 07-02-10* - No track used - i-pod screwed.

Bed Time:
01:10 AM to 08:44 AM

Dreams Recalled:
Three (fragments)

Vividness:
Medium.  Sound was not perfect, imaginary a little blurry.

Lucidity:
No.

----------


## PercyLucid

*07-02-10 to 07-03-10* No track used - i-pod screwed.

Bed Times:
12:20 AM to 08:22 AM

Dreams Recalled:
Four (two fragments)

Vividness:
One of them very vivid, three medium

Lucidity:
Yes. One of them.  Full control.  Not a very long lucid. (DILD)

----------


## PercyLucid

I will get another i-pod next week.

----------


## kookyinc

Bed Times:
12:00 - 4:45, 5:15 - 8:50
Track Times:
12:00, 4:45
Dream Time:
12:00 - 4:45, 5:15 - 8:50
Vividness:
Low, High
Recall Ability:
Fragment, full
Lucidity:
No
Other Details:
Did not meditate, tried not to think of dreams all day, fixed sleep schedule somewhat

----------


## kookyinc

I felt sick, so I didn't listen to the tones, I just wanted to get to bed as soon as I could.
Bed Times:
12:30 - 5:20, 5:30 - 9:40
Track Times:
N/A
Dream Time:
12:30
Vividness:
Very vivid
Recall Ability:
Much
Lucidity:
None
Other Details:
Did not meditate, tried not to think of dreams all day, ran out of apple juice, felt sick, so I didn't use isochronic tones. I did use a mantra, though ("I will wake up around 5:30. I will recall a vivid dream").

----------


## kookyinc

Got sick, just didn't bother. I'm feeling better today, so I'll get back on it tonight.

----------


## kookyinc

Bed Times:
12:30 - 5:00, 5:30 - 9:30
Track Times:
12:30
Dream Time:
N/A
Vividness:
N/A
Recall Ability:
None
Lucidity:
None
Other Details:
Did not meditate, tried not to think of dreams all day, sleep schedule screwed up.

----------


## kookyinc

Bed Times:
12:30 - 8:30, 8:45 - 9:30
:-(
Track Times:
12:30
Dream Time:
N/A
Vividness:
N/A
Recall Ability:
None
Lucidity:
None
Other Details:
Did not meditate, tried not to think of dreams all day.

----------


## kookyinc

Bed Times:
12:30 - 5:30, 6:00 - 10:30
Track Times:
12:30
Dream Time:
N/A
Vividness:
N/A
Recall Ability:
None
Lucidity:
None
Other Details:
Did not meditate, tried to think of dreams all day.

----------


## kookyinc

Conclusion:
After listening to the track 6 times, I had only 1 vivid dream and 2 non-vivid dreams. From this, I conclude that the track seems to have little effect on recall and lucidity other than maybe a placebo.
GENTLEMEN.
It was a pleasure working with you all and hopefully my efforts will have some effect on the future of your isochronic creations.

----------

